# insurance and cleaning lady



## summer (Jul 7, 2011)

Quick question:

I want to hire a private cleaning lady. 
I am not worried about something getting broken or stolen.
I am wondering what would happen if she got hurt in my home while cleaning (assuming she doesn't have a registered business with her own insurance).

Am I over thinking this?
I would rather not call my own house insurance to ask.


----------



## Tinman (Feb 17, 2014)

I think the answer could vary widely.

If you're going through an accredited agency - very likely they're insured, you should be able to ask them. If you're going under the table (we have a come in once a week for a half day) then it could fall under your homeowners insurance perhaps? Perhaps like if a guest of yours fell down your stairs and broke an arm.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, if she were injured while working for you, I think she could sue you.

If this is a concern, use an agency with insurance.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

I think you would want to make it clear that she is hired under a contract and not an employee. If it was the latter I expect you would need to withhold income tax, pay CPP & UIC, vacation pay, etc. If they were on a contract basis this would not be required but I would suggest you ensure they have WCB coverage. Not sure how the latter works but I am aware that when you hire someone to say, paint your house or do your roof you should be sure the have WCB-even though you are hiring them on a contract basis.


----------



## summer (Jul 7, 2011)

Tinman said:


> I think the answer could vary widely.
> 
> If you're going through an accredited agency - very likely they're insured, you should be able to ask them. If you're going under the table (we have a come in once a week for a half day) then it could fall under your homeowners insurance perhaps? Perhaps like if a guest of yours fell down your stairs and broke an arm.


Thinking of hiring a lady who is not with a company.


----------



## summer (Jul 7, 2011)

frase said:


> I think you would want to make it clear that she is hired under a contract and not an employee. If it was the latter I expect you would need to withhold income tax, pay CPP & UIC, vacation pay, etc. If they were on a contract basis this would not be required but I would suggest you ensure they have WCB coverage. Not sure how the latter works but I am aware that when you hire someone to say, paint your house or do your roof you should be sure the have WCB-even though you are hiring them on a contract basis.


I don't think most cleaning people who work independently would have that.


----------



## summer (Jul 7, 2011)

wendi1 said:


> Well, if she were injured while working for you, I think she could sue you.
> 
> If this is a concern, use an agency with insurance.


Would this concern you? Am I being paranoid?


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Of course this would concern me.

This under-the-table nonsense leaves these women without CPP, EI, WCB or recourse. Puts you at risk, too. Don't do it.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

summer said:


> Am I over thinking this?


yes ... presumably she would covered under the 2 or 3 million dollar liability policy you carry on your condo or homeowners insurance ... just call the insurance company and ask them

why the paranoia about asking them ?


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

wendi1 said:


> ...
> This under-the-table nonsense leaves these women without CPP, EI, WCB or recourse. Puts you at risk, too. Don't do it.


I don't see any mention anywhere of "under-the-table" dealings. If you hire a self-employed person for personal services, it's their responsibility to declare their income and pay CPP when they file their income tax. A self-employed person isn't going to have EI or WCB coverage, but that was their choice. It has a bearing on your liability risk in case of injury on the job if they are not insured, but it is not a consequence of any "under-the-table" dealings.


----------



## summer (Jul 7, 2011)

I was just thinking about this. How is this any different than hiring a babysitter to come into your home?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a part time housekeeper and I have 3 part time PSW on staff as well.My last report I paid about $5500 in wages and WSIB was $223 .You probably could just call your house insurance and pay a bit more to have coverage for workers in the home.We pay about $100 a year extra to have this specific coverage on top of the normal policy.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

frase said:


> *I think you would want to make it clear that she is hired under a contract and not an employee.*


That's the only way to do it, IMO. Most of them are registered as a cleaning business or work for an agency. You have to ask them if they are insured, and pay them by check (not cash) for their services + any HST applicable.
A one time or monthly invoice from them is also helpful. In a worse case scenario, (cleaner falling off a ladder while cleaning ceiling fan or light) hurts their back then tries to sue..you have at least something to support
your case with your homewner's liability insurance ..(typically 1 million, but for a small premium 2 million). The homeowner's liability also covers you in case anyone slipping on your icy walkway or driveway, and then trys to sue you. 

Other contractors like painters, roofers, landscapers have to have their own liability insurance..or you take a chance if someone gets hurt and have to report it to your homeowners insurance agent.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just today we had a conversation with our insurance agent. Our cleaning lady comes every 2 weeks for a day. She cleans the place for our paying tenant until we return in May. The only thing we are not covered for is if our tenant trashes the place. (Note to self: Don't rent to Charlie Sheen!)

So I would recommend that you talk to your agent. If it turns out that you are not covered, don't you want to know that?


----------

